# FreeBSD kernel compiles with clang?



## irkkaaja (Feb 27, 2009)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Clang#Current_Status


> On February 25 2009 it was announced that the clang/llvm became able to compile a FreeBSD kernel that actually boots and works.


This is interesting news, considering gcc's long compile-times and large memory usage are an issue for the ports system, as some ports may take unacceptably long to compile.
Where does the FreeBSD project stand with relation to clang and the llvm? ##freebsd seems pretty enthusiastic about it.


----------



## ed@ (Mar 1, 2009)

Hi irkkaaja,

There are some developers and enthusiasts within the FreeBSD community currently working on fixing bugs in FreeBSD, but also reporting bugs in the LLVM Bugzilla. I think we can't yet determine whether LLVM will ever become the default compiler to ship with the operating system, but there is a lot of interest among the developers at FreeBSD.

This page contains more info on how to try Clang + FreeBSD yourself:

http://wiki.freebsd.org/BuildingFreeBSDWithClang


----------

